# Enemy Territory e Skype (per dirne uno)

## aokmanga

Raga possibile che Enemy Territory non possa partire in presenza di altre applicazioni che usano l'audio???  :Shocked: 

Me ne sono accorto stasera.

Usando Teamspeak, Skype o semplicemente XMMS il gioco non parte perchÃ¨ non riesce ad inizializzare l'audio  :Sad: 

Non c'Ã¨ un modo per risolvere???

Moltissima gente gioca a questo gioco parlando tra membri del proprio team quindi mi sembra assurda come cosa.

Ecco l'output della console.

 *Quote:*   

> Current search path:
> 
> /home/aokmanga/.etwolf/etmain
> 
> /opt/enemy-territory/etmain/voilegarde_b3.pk3 (236 files)
> ...

 

E si ferma qua.

Naturalmente se stacco Skype o qualunque altro programma stia usando che occupi la periferica audio il gioco parte.

P.s. Una piccola info dai giocatori del pinguino... Esiste anche su Linux la console in ET??? Grazie 1000  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

stesso problema con quake, e lo risolvo così:

```
        echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

        echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

```

Penso che per E.T. la cosa sia analoga

La console esiste: se non te la da con "\" prova con "shift + ^" <---- ERRORE: è "AltGr + ^", ovvero la tilde (~)Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Fri Mar 11, 2005 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aokmanga

purtroppo il problema di sound initializing non si Ã¨ risolto e non si apre nemmeno la console  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ovviamente le righe giuste per ET sono queste eh:

```
echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
```

(le altre erano per quake)

La console non si apre perchè ho scritto shift ma in realtà è ALT GR

Per aprire la console "Alt Gr + ^"

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Da quello che so SKYPE usa OSS che è il vecchio sistema di gestione delle periferiche audio che è stato sostituito da ALSA che meglio utilizza le risorse e permette il mixing di varie periferiche audio via software (in altra parole potete ascolate MP3, guardare un porno, un video e tutto ciò che volete senza ESD o ARTS o altri demoni in user-space....

Questa guida può esseri utile http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/ALSA_soft-mix_aka_dmix

----------

## gutter

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/ALSA_soft-mix_aka_dmix

 

Bellissima guida. Ma qualcuno è riuscito a farla funzionare anche per skype? Io non ci sono mai riuscito  :Sad: .

Si accettano consigli  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

purtroppo neanch'io.....a quanto pare è SKYPE che è compilato per usare OSS......

in linea teorica si potrebbe usare l'emulazione OSS di ALSA e poi DMIXAre il tutto ma non ho voluto mai sbattermi un pò.....

se qualcuno ci riesce sono qui....

non so se il gioco sia OSS anche lui....BOH!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/ALSA_soft-mix_aka_dmix 
> 
> Bellissima guida. Ma qualcuno è riuscito a farla funzionare anche per skype? Io non ci sono mai riuscito .
> 
> Si accettano consigli 

 

a me funziona tranquillamente con tutto....  :Shocked: 

in più , rispetto alla guida, ho solo questo all'inizio si /etc/asound.conf

```

pcm.snd-via8233 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

ctl.snd-via8233 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

```

e un paio di opzioni in /etc/modules.d/alsa per la mia scheda:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

options snd-via82xx index=0 dxs_support=2
```

Devo dire che da tempo immemorabile ho dimenticato cosa fanno....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

sai se sono solo per VIA o funziano solo anche in i810???

dove hai trovato queste info??

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e un paio di opzioni in /etc/modules.d/alsa per la mia scheda:
> 
> ```
> alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx
> 
> ...

 

In breve: servono per evitare che la scheda vada a 48k  :Wink: 

----------

## Castoro

Che io sappia, uno dei due modi per utilizzare il soft mixing con OSS è sfruttare l'emulazione OSS di ALSA.

Praticamente, è necessario lanciare l'applicazione usando aoss (Es. aoss mpg123) e configurare ALSA per usare il dmix.

L'altra soluzione è quella di usare un server sonoro (arts, esound, jack...) e sfruttare i plugin dell'applicazione o "forzarla" per farle usare il server.

In teoria, basterebbe lanciare Enemy Territory con "aoss et", ma purtroppo non funziona.

Di recente ho dato un'occhiata alla guida Gentoo-Wiki ma non c'è nulla di nuovo rispetto alla mia configurazione (uso il dmix da circa un anno e in più c'ho messo anche l'upmixing stereo-->5.1). Il problema secondo me (ed è solo un'impressione molto personale) è che non si specifica chiaramente che il dmix si applica solo ad Alsa (e che quindi, l'uso con OSS è frutto di una sorta di "trucchetto").

Se qualcuno invece è riuscito ad ottenere un mixing software "completo" (tra ALSA/OSS e tra OSS/OSS), mi farebbe molto piacere poter dare un'occhiata alla sua configurazione.

Ciao!

----------

## Thrain

Scheda intel8x0, questo il mio /etc/asound.conf ... Mi funziona tutto perfettissimamente, senza bisogno di arts o altri server audio... addirittura riesco a far andare applicazioni arts e non arts insieme...

```
/etc/asound.conf:

pcm.asymed {

     type asym

     playback.pcm "dmix"

     capture.pcm "hw:0,0"

}

pcm.!default {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "asymed"

 }

pcm.dsp0 {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "dmix"

}

pcm.!dmix  {

     type dmix

     ipc_key 34543

     slave {

         pcm "hw:0,0"

         period_time 0

         period_size 1024

         buffer_size 8192 # settare a 4096 se ci sono problemi

         rate 48000 # settare a 44100 se ci sono problemi

     }

     bindings {

         0 0

         1 1

     }

 }

ctl.mixer0 {

     type hw

     card 0

}

```

Sottolineo che la riga "pcm.asymed" è essenziale per far andare i microfoni e le registrazioni in generale...

Ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io ho risolto la questione AA + TS adottando un pentium2 con debian come client TS :-/

----------

## aokmanga

Grazie 1000 a tutti ragazzi. 

Ora ET funziona anche con Skype acceso e sono riuscito ad aprire la console con 

AltGr + ^

----------

## gutter

Metti il tag [Risolto]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e già che ci sei scrivi come hai fatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ovviamente le righe giuste per ET sono queste eh:
> 
> ```
> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
> 
> ...

 

la soluzione di ProT-0-TypE è ottima:

permette di usare Ts+Et simultaneamente senza blocchi

l'ho preferita ad artsdsp -m dato che facendo girare

Ts o Et dietro artsd aumenta la latenza del suono...

GG ProT-0-TypE!

Nota:Ho una sound blaster live 5.1 e uso alsa ovviamente

----------

## Castoro

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Scheda intel8x0, questo il mio /etc/asound.conf ... Mi funziona tutto perfettissimamente, senza bisogno di arts o altri server audio... addirittura riesco a far andare applicazioni arts e non arts insieme...
> 
> ```
> /etc/asound.conf:
> 
> ...

 

Stesso driver, ho provato con la tua stessa configurazione ma due applicazioni che usano OSS non riescono a convivere (una delle due mi dà il solito "Can't open /dev/dsp!")

----------

## Thrain

@Castoro:

Evidentemente non ho mai avuto a che fare con due applicazioni OSS nello stesso momento  :Very Happy:  ... evidentemente è possibile evitarlo  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## Castoro

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> @Castoro:
> 
> Evidentemente non ho mai avuto a che fare con due applicazioni OSS nello stesso momento  ... evidentemente è possibile evitarlo 
> 
> Ciao

 

Ah, ok. Pensavo che anche tu fossi riuscito a far andare Et e Skype insieme  :Smile: 

(Ciao ciccio  :Laughing:  )

@ Aokmanga

Che configurazione hai usato?

Hai provato con il re-direct dell'audio per Et? (echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > ... bla .. bla ... bla)

Se sì, potresti postare:

         - ls /proc/asound/card0

         - ls /proc/asound/card0/pcm2p/  ( o pcm1p, dipende da cos'hai)

Grazie, ciao!

----------

